# Help what type of knife is this



## occhuaao (Jul 17, 2020)

i Brought a As kitchen block set a while back and the knives are going dull and I can't find this one particular knife what is it?


----------



## nwshull (Jul 17, 2020)

Its for punching **** with.


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 18, 2020)

Never seen anything like that before. Does the blade extend all the way along? In which case it could be a kind of integrated-handle Mezzaluna...?


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 18, 2020)

it's a gimmick-kiri


----------



## musicman980 (Jul 18, 2020)

Looks like a soba kiri for udon noodles and stuff.


----------



## daveb (Jul 18, 2020)

A marketeer, googling random knives, saw a munekiri and thought "we can bastardize the hell out of this one!"


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jul 18, 2020)

Huh, it looks like the factory edge stops a few cm before the heel, so what's all that metal for?

Anyway, OP, what have you used this knife for? We might be able to recommend a good replacement for the use, although this specific format of knife is... unique.

Also, if you like the knives but the edges are going dull, you should sharpen them. Knife edges are consumable and sharpening is required maintenance, like changing the oil or tires on a car. There's lots of advice around the forum for how to get started with freehand sharpening on whetstones if you need a new hobby


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 18, 2020)

Add pictures of any blade markings?

It looks kind of similar to several types of knives used for cutting noodles or confectionary (candy).


----------

